# Bottled Meat?



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Who knew this was even a thing. Gross


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Canned meat used to be very common.... 

around the 1890s or so. 

After freezers were invented there wasn't much point in it. We used to can cherries, apples, rhubarb, peaches etc.. but never meat.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I have a pressure canner. When I find boneless chicken brests on sale we can some of them in vegetable broth. It is anything but gross. Tastes fantastic, very convenient for soups, sandwiches, and my favorite chicken pot pie. The pressure canner is an expensive device, but canning meat needs to done in one (not in a regular pressure cooker which does not come up to a high enough pressure to get the proper temperature).


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Bottled moose is also one of the most delicious things you’re ever likely to eat. Fried up in a pan with onions and sliced potatoes... I’m salivating just thinking about it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

gtrguy said:


> Bottled moose is also one of the most delicious things you’re ever likely to eat. Fried up in a pan with onions and sliced potatoes... I’m salivating just thinking about it.


I agree. 
I used to live with a Newfie and she would get the odd care package from home throughout the year.
Bottled moose is quite delicious. It's not just the meat, there are spices and salt pork(?) involved. 

There used to be bottled lobster and crab too, yummy stuff.


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Pressure canner, one of the, "Dakota's" has extensive info on everything you need to know(everything from killing to butchering to canning). 
Chicken canned in stock is wonderful, as is meatloaf(wide mouth jar, cut in slices, quick fry) and stew.
Started pressure canning for calling season boreal moose hunts decades ago(open jar, eat supper, wash jar, no garbage(no bears)).

We just can everything for 90 minutes, no issues. Will last as long as the seal is good.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Mmmmm. Home made SPAM.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

The OP reminds me of when I'd hear "YOU EAT RABBIT!?!?!????!?!!" as a kid.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Okay Player said:


> The OP reminds me of when I'd hear "YOU EAT RABBIT!?!?!????!?!!" as a kid.


Oh ya, that reminded me, we used to also get bottled rabbit too.
That was one of her dads favorite past times, setting snares and "tilling gardens" for rabbits.
Those were pretty tasty too.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll never forget when I lived in downtown St. John's in '76. I went to the local groceteria, and the guy ahead of me in line flings a whole (but gutted) frozen rabbit on the conveyor belt at the checkout, ears, fur and all. Apparently they were in the frozen foods section.

At the end of the aisle in many Newfoundland and other grocery stores, you can find pyramids of salt navel beef in buckets, at room temperature.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

mhammer said:


> I'll never forget when I lived in downtown St. John's in '76. I went to the local groceteria, and the guy ahead of me in line flings a whole (but gutted) frozen rabbit on the conveyor belt at the checkout, ears, fur and all. Apparently they were in the frozen foods section.
> 
> At the end of the aisle in many Newfoundland and other grocery stores, you can find pyramids of salt navel beef in buckets, at room temperature.


Salt beef is really good stuff, vegetables are killer boiled with it, a la jigs dinner.


----------



## LIX (Jun 10, 2009)

I have a few bottles(canned) moose meat in the cupboard from some of my gfs newfie side of the fam. I was reluctant to try it but when i did it was great. And im predominately vegetarian... go figure.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

LIX said:


> I have a few bottles(canned) moose meat in the cupboard from some of my gfs newfie side of the fam. I was reluctant to try it but when i did it was great. And im predominately vegetarian... go figure.


My Ex would make a gravy with the liquor and we'd have it over fries, a Newfie poutine I suppose.
Good quick meal.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

sulphur said:


> It's not just the meat, there are spices and salt pork(?) involved.


Traditionally it's pretty simple. Just salt, pepper and pork fat- moose is very lean.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

tomee2 said:


> Canned meat used to be very common....
> 
> around the 1890s or so.
> 
> After freezers were invented there wasn't much point in it. We used to can cherries, apples, rhubarb, peaches etc.. but never meat.


It was a common thing in the 50's, 60's and into the 70's and probably still is now. I remember bottles of chicken, beef and pork next to the apple sauce and canned fish in the root cellar and pantry. Any kind of meat. Just another way of preserving it, same as smoking. 


mhammer said:


> I'll never forget when I lived in downtown St. John's in '76. I went to the local groceteria, and the guy ahead of me in line flings a whole (but gutted) frozen rabbit on the conveyor belt at the checkout, ears, fur and all. Apparently they were in the frozen foods section.
> 
> At the end of the aisle in many Newfoundland and other grocery stores, you can find pyramids of salt navel beef in buckets, at room temperature.


There's at least one store here where you can buy whole rabbit, right alongside the chickens complete with heads and feet and whole lambs and goats.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

sulphur said:


> I agree.
> I used to live with a Newfie and she would get the odd care package from home throughout the year.
> Bottled moose is quite delicious. It's not just the meat, there are spices and salt pork(?) involved.
> 
> There used to be bottled lobster and crab too, yummy stuff.


Bottled black bear is spectacular too.

Bottled moose is the best moose.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


>


Some of the neighbours when I was growing up used to bottle various animal parts like hearts and livers and brains. 








Not much different than these I guess








used to ask what was for dinner when their kids would ask if we wanted to stay.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Okay Player said:


> The OP reminds me of when I'd hear "YOU EAT RABBIT!?!?!????!?!!" as a kid.


No, hasenfeffer.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Some of the neighbours when I was growing up used to bottle various animal parts like hearts and livers and brains.
> View attachment 338229
> 
> Not much different than these I guess
> ...


An old Chinese cook used to beg Dad and the boys for the brains from their deer kills.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

My mom used to can fish, northern pike, salmon. Used to buy those huge jars of pickled sausage too, for christmas and the like.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> An old Chinese cook used to beg Dad and the boys for the brains from their deer kills.


When ever something was butchered there wasn't too much left over. Looking thru the meat isle at a couple of the chinese/korean/vietnamese grocery stores where I shop there's a lot of foods aside from the brains. Lambs balls.....big and little, sheep and goat heads complete with eyes and these, both packaged and loose








from bulls and pigs. There's also the female parts. No Rocky Mtn. Oysters that I've seen, yet.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I grew up right on the Qc/Lab border. We canned or bottled pretty much everything we caught or killed. I used to go out to university with cases of canned crab, lobster, pussels, wrinkles, duck, seal, etc. Very common, and a lot of people still do it back home - perhaps more will take it up again given the state of the world today.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Nasty thread.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Sneaky said:


>


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

TVvoodoo said:


> My mom used to can fish, northern pike, salmon. Used to buy those huge jars of pickled sausage too, for christmas and the like.


Used to be when you went into a beer parlour there'd be pickled hard boiled eggs, pickled sausages, dill pickles or pickled pigs feet in gallon jars available. The National and Allison in Vernon had sandwiches and pickled herring too at times. Great hangover cures.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Used to be when you went into a beer parlour there'd be pickled hard boiled eggs, pickled sausages, dill pickles or pickled pigs feet in gallon jars available. The National and Allison in Vernon had sandwiches and pickled herring too at times. Great hangover cures.


Our watering hole still has a gallon jug of eggs for sale on the bar. Money goes into a trades school scholarship for the local kids.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Okay Player said:


> The OP reminds me of when I'd hear "YOU EAT RABBIT!?!?!????!?!!" as a kid.


Haha, I’ve got broken teeth from pellets. This reminds me of the jars filled with unidentifiable organic remains you see on cluttered shelves in witches’ dens.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> Used to be when you went into a beer parlour there'd be pickled hard boiled eggs, pickled sausages, dill pickles or pickled pigs feet in gallon jars available. The National and Allison in Vernon had sandwiches and pickled herring too at times. Great hangover cures.


You're showing your age EG.  Our local establishments had the pickled eggs, sausages and pigs feet back in the 70's. I remember having some but not until we had a few beer first. They also had a "Ladies & Escorts" only section back then but eventually opened it up to everyone.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> Canned meat used to be very common... around the 1890s or so. After freezers were invented there wasn't much point in it. We used to can cherries, apples, rhubarb, peaches etc.. but never meat.


True that it's not very common anymore, but it's still available through a large handful of canners in the U.S.. I dunno if anyone in Canada is doing it.

I picked up cases of canned meat from this Ohio company, reputed to be one of the best... 









Order Canned Meats Such as Pork, Poultry & Beef Online | Werling & Sons Inc


Werling & Sons offers a variety of canned meats prepared in our family recipe, including poultry, pork and beef, for sale online. Browse our selection here.




www.werlingandsons.com





... and found it very good two years after purchase. Not just choke-it-down good, the beef was very edible in a stewed-meat kinda way. Also had bacon (mmm) and a pork-based product called goetta which was delicious but neither of those products appear on the web site now.

I'll try another can or two soon, which will be well over three years after purchase. Most of the products have a claimed shelf life of ten years.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm guessing the main market these days is foodies and "preppers" ?


I was half joking about the 1890s thing.... it's just that up until the 1930s or so canning everything was really the only way to preserve the fall harvest and practically everyone did it. I grew up with great uncles and great grandparents that still canned everything, into the mid 70s. Canned pigs feet was something they never stopped doing even after they all got freezers in the 60s. I'm from a part of Alberta where electricity didn't up show until the 1940s and 50s in some places... telephone came in the 60s. We got running water in 1972! Paved highways came in the 70s. Crazy but true. Rural Canada was really 30 or 40 years behind the cities back then. Not so much now I think.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

When I saw the title on the post, "Bottled Meat", I thought it was the name of a band.


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

__





404 Not Found






www.karouncheese.com


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

ampaholic said:


> When I saw the title on the post, "Bottled Meat", I thought it was the name of a band.


That is a good name though....


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> We got running water in 1972! Paved highways came in the 70s. Crazy but true. Rural Canada was really 30 or 40 years behind the cities back then.


We got our indoor toilet in 1971 - I was 6. It was nice not having to wait until someone else melted the frost off the toilet seat.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> You're showing your age EG.  Our local establishments had the pickled eggs, sausages and pigs feet back in the 70's. I remember having some but not until we had a few beer first. They also a "Ladies & Escorts" only section back then but eventually opened it up to everyone.


Yup. A couple of 10 or 15 cent draughts and then a pickled egg or two that cost as much as a full glass of beer. By the end of the night that could prove to be a disastrous combination. Never tried the pickled pigs feet. A single guy couldn't sit in that section and would be asked to move.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

you guys want Covid21? Because this is how we get Covid21. You guys keep popping open those meat jars from the gran grams cellar


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Man, I love making/fermenting/bottling and preserving anything. I have some ginger beer, preserved lemons, three kinds of vinegar and sourkraut on the shelf maturing at the moment a d just finished making and bottling mustard.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

tomee2 said:


> I'm guessing the main market these days is foodies and "preppers" ?
> 
> 
> I was half joking about the 1890s thing.... it's just that up until the 1930s or so canning everything was really the only way to preserve the fall harvest and practically everyone did it. I grew up with great uncles and great grandparents that still canned everything, into the mid 70s. Canned pigs feet was something they never stopped doing even after they all got freezers in the 60s. I'm from a part of Alberta where electricity didn't up show until the 1940s and 50s in some places... telephone came in the 60s. We got running water in 1972! Paved highways came in the 70s. Crazy but true. Rural Canada was really 30 or 40 years behind the cities back then. Not so much now I think.


You from Ft. Sask?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Chitmo said:


> Man, I love making/fermenting/bottling and preserving anything. I have some ginger beer, preserved lemons, three kinds of vinegar and sourkraut on the shelf maturing at the moment a d just finished making and bottling mustard.


That stuff I love.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

This is just another way of bottling meat. Beef stew.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Electraglide said:


> You from Ft. Sask?


Northeast of Edmonton but moved away 30 years ago.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

tomee2 said:


> Northeast of Edmonton but moved away 30 years ago.


Smart move perhaps.


vadsy said:


> you guys want Covid21? Because this is how we get Covid21. You guys keep popping open those meat jars from the gran grams cellar


Covid 21.....isn't that something the Valdai club is pushing?








Valdai Club Foundation


The Valdai Discussion Club was established in 2004. It was named after Lake Valdai, which is located close to Veliky Novgorod, where the club’s first meeting took place. The club’s goal is to promote dialogue between Russian and international intellectual elite, and to make an independent...



valdaiclub.com




You have a Gran Gram? Well Bless your heart. You'all 'mericn? And if it was from her cellar wouldn't that be covid1 or 2?


----------

